# water heaters



## protekplumbing (Dec 16, 2010)

does anyone know why a elec. water heater would make a clicking nosie and also at the meter the arrow is going back and forth, this is happening continuosly.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

protekplumbing said:


> does anyone know why a elec. water heater would make a clicking nosie and also at the meter the arrow is going back and forth, this is happening continuosly.


is it a Whirlpoo :laughing:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Your water heater needs service and it's trying to access a wireless network in order to call a licensed plumber. These new heaters are really something special. You may also have a leak in your water piping and the new "smart meter" is trying to do the same thing, as that's usually what the the oscillating arrow indicates. With the advances in technology making their way into the plumbing sector, you won't have to worry about calling plumbers yourself. The systems and appliances are now programed to do that on their own. 








Paul


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I just about pissed myself when I read that! May I use that to answer stupid questions?!? Lol!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Impostor!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It's got to be the cumazeflogen valve for sure.

Thats the only thing that I could see doing that...


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Maybe it has nothing to do with the water heater. I would go and take the water meter apart, and make sure there is not a problem with it. Once you have it out, call the city and have them come out and recalibrate it. :thumbup:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> Maybe it has nothing to do with the water heater. I would go and take the water meter apart, and make sure there is not a problem with it. Once you have it out, call the city and have them come out and recalibrate it. :thumbup:


I have done that. Just be sure to install a jumper in place of the meter, so the customer will still have water. Sometimes it takes a while for the city calibrater to arrive. They are usually pretty busy.
Plus, he will be happy that he doesn't have to wait for you to remove the meter so he can calibrate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, I called them out once and they were pissed that they had to stand around and wait for me to remove it...



RealLivePlumber said:


> I have done that. Just be sure to install a jumper in place of the meter, so the customer will still have water. Sometimes it takes a while for the city calibrater to arrive. They are usually pretty busy.
> Plus, he will be happy that he doesn't have to wait for you to remove the meter so he can calibrate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Some clown installed the water meter backwards. 
There is a shut off valve on the meter, just close it, then dis connect the meter and spin it around!


----------



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

Is clicking noise constant, or only when WH heating, or only when water flowing through?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Where you at?



protekplumbing said:


> does anyone know why a elec. water heater would make a clicking nosie and also at the meter the arrow is going back and forth, this is happening continuosly.


----------

